# SMS Forwarder



## meandg5 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm going crosseyed looking. Maybe someone already knows the answer, I hope! Is there a program that will forward sms messages to an email address when the receiving phone is turned off. Where I work, we can't bring any type of cell device into the facility, but I get messages all day from my kids, spouse, friends. I found a couple but the receiving phone needs to be turned on, and if I do this it goes dead real quick being locked in a room with about 500 other lockers and no windows. Any thoughts would help. Thanks in advance. Howie


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

How would it know to forward them if your phone is turned off? It can't

Any such service that would work with it turned off would be provided by your carrier.

You can use their phone number + @vtext.com or something like that (varies by carrier) to send it to their phones though. They won't be able to send back to you without it going to your phone though obviously.

http://en.wikipedia....of_SMS_gateways

so basically you would use email to send and receive it via SMS. Though it doesn't help them to reach you, you can at least send to them.


----------



## meandg5 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I was thinking!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, I forgot google voice will let you do SMS with the google voice number. Pretty sure those you can send and receive from a PC.


----------

